# Eglin AFB WMA??



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I know this question's been asked a million times, but I've never had an interest in hunting public land before. Is there a better website to look at to find info on seasons and regulations, as well as open areas and closed? I recently moved to Niceville and figure I might as well take advantage of hunting in my new "backyard." If anyone from the Niceville area needs someone to trek through the woods with, I'm willing anytime. I have tons of hunting experience, and only bowhunt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to Jackson Gaurd on 85 just N of 20.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, Jackson Guard will be your best bet for that info. They can give you the most up-to-date info on the closed areas but be mindful that some areas are subject to closure on short notice periodically, especially on the Hwy 285 side. They sometimes run live fire missile tests out there and will close areas near the test range for the duration of the tests. I know several people whove had their weekend hunting trips go up in smoke to that.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I hunt west off of 331 south. Head in and towards Alaqua creek.

It seems to get less gunner traffic than the areas of 285 and beyond...

Brent


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

So there's no website to check this type stuff out at? I only ask because I can never seem to get by Jackson Guard when they're open. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Myfwc.com


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Picked up my permits and maps from JG yesterday. There are a few more "red" areas now and they renamed everything. You will have to call the base information line everytime you go out now to find out what areas are closed. (Almost the same as last year, but old unit 7 and 9 are blocked of and coded so I suppose the info line will tell you what blocks are closed)

Oh, I am glad I am not colorblind... because that will be "key" to reading the new maps...they could have chosen a few different colors instead of different shades of green and orange... 

I hunt every other day on Eglin...so will see you out there. If you want to pre-scout.... I know a few good ones.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

The FWC website makes me crazy trying to navigate through the BS. All I ever end up finding is info on camping. 
Nicevilleski, I appreciate your knowledgable input, and would definately like to get up with someone familiar with the area. PM me if your interested. I'm doing my best next week to get by JG and get leagle, and as much advice as possible from them. However my hopes are low, because I've never had anyone at a desk give me dependable info, hell the FWC guys hardly know the laws.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your wasting your time with FWC for Eglin. One thing to do is get JG number and call for closures before you head out to scout. That will save you a bunch of headaches in the future.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Call 882-4164
JG is open Mon - Thu 0700-4:30, Friday 0700 - 6:00, Sat 0730 - 1230


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Blue, same here, They are all idiots, some more helpful than others. Good luck, Eglin went from 40 to 55 and the other WMA's are free...go figure...too damn many rules I went and bought a lease this year as I hate rules and bureaucracies. Looking for buddies to hunt with...lease is just N of PC on 231.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Eglin AFB isn't a WMA. It is a military installation (obviously) so in cooperation with the FWC they set their own fees, dates and bag limits within the borders of the base.

You will have to watch some training videos in order to hunt Eglin. These videos will cover things like what to do if you find unexploded ordnance, closure areas, and other specifics to Eglin. 

Jackson guard does not have a web site that lists any regulations and such. You will have to call or visit to get specifics.

Here is their "leisure time" web site but there really isn't any information here other than phone numbe and business times.
http://www.united-publishers.com/EglinGuide/leisure.html#hunting


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, they answered a lot of questions.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Blue, same here, They are all idiots, some more helpful than others. Good luck, Eglin went from 40 to 55 and the other WMA's are free...go figure...too damn many rules I went and bought a lease this year as I hate rules and bureaucracies. Looking for buddies to hunt with...lease is just N of PC on 231.


I thought you had to have a management area permit to hunt WMAs? It's like 28 bucks or something. I havent got a new one yet, but I think thats what it was last year. I paid 55 for Eglin last year and I think 28 for Blackwater and I feel like I got my moneys worth. Plus way cheaper than any lease.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i hope someone on this forum kills the bad boy on the west side of 85 just north of 213. he's still got velvet now but even without i'd be shocked if that buck scores less than 130. i'm talking stud. for eglin - wow. post pics if you do get him!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there any where for just military or their dependants to hunt on Eglin ?? And how do you Bowhunt over near 85...from the ground ?? Doesnt look like many big trees to get a climber on ?? Can you hunt near Duke field? Everytime i drive by Duke I see tons of deer ..Thanks !! and How's the hunting of 87 ?? I never see any deer though there.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Is there any where for just military or their dependants to hunt on Eglin ?? And how do you Bowhunt over near 85...from the ground ?? Doesnt look like many big trees to get a climber on ?? Can you hunt near Duke field? Everytime i drive by Duke I see tons of deer ..Thanks !! and How's the hunting of 87 ?? I never see any deer though there.


tons of deer near duke and yeah, it's archery only. climbing trees are not exactly in over-abundance, but they're out there. i saw a bunch when i used to hunt (unit 9 i believe) but i was always outta bow range. there are no "military only" areas.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Duke field area is 9A and there are plenty of trees...no deer stay out!!

You need to check in/check out ,,,the check station is about 5miles down the big red road just south of Duke field entrance.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Unit 9 is now called "Jackson" I believe. It and all the units are broken down into sections...J-1, J-2 etc.

Looks like they are moving the check station down closer to 85 and opening gates at 220 for access.

Got some good video of a couple of does yesterday with mouths full of acorns (I suppose). Walked right to me, one had a very sagging lower jaw and puffy cheeks. I guess she was taking a midnight snack to bed.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I thought you had to have a management area permit to hunt WMAs? It's like 28 bucks or something. I havent got a new one yet, but I think thats what it was last year. I paid 55 for Eglin last year and I think 28 for Blackwater and I feel like I got my moneys worth. Plus way cheaper than any lease.


That's correct. If you are going to hunt WMA land you have to buy a management area permit. It costs $26.50.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw the buck on 85 tonight on the way home, mature deer for sure, probably 180# and nice headgear. As well as 2 other 8 points and a few other basket racks, all in full velvet. There was a nice bachelor group just N of the fire tower... can you hunt that side of the road(west)??


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Saw the buck on 85 tonight on the way home, mature deer for sure, probably 180# and nice headgear. As well as 2 other 8 points and a few other basket racks, all in full velvet. There was a nice bachelor group just N of the fire tower... can you hunt that side of the road(west)??


Dang man, you just about drew a map for the entire hunting public to see. Only way to get any more "dialed in" would be to post some GPS numbers.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do WMA permits cover ALL WMAs or are their different permits for the individual areas? I know Eglin has their own but I have never hunted the WMAs before so Im literally treading in unknown territory.


bigbulls said:


> That's correct. If you are going to hunt WMA land you have to buy a management area permit. It costs $26.50.


 This year the WMA is $27.00 (that was from Walmart, I think they get the extra $.50) but you also have to pay another $5.00 for the new deer permit. I guess the state wanted more money but couldnt come up with a better excuse so they just added yet another "stamp".


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Saw the buck on 85 tonight on the way home, mature deer for sure, probably 180# and nice headgear. As well as 2 other 8 points and a few other basket racks, all in full velvet. There was a nice bachelor group just N of the fire tower... can you hunt that side of the road(west)??


 LOL I dont know I will tell you after hunting season.:whistling:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How close can you hunt to Duke Field??..My wife works there and she see's lots of bucks inside the fence..Who do I have to beg to hunt inside the fence with a bow or just outside it !! lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Or buy the Gold or Sportsman license and it is included along with all permits, deer and all.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Do WMA permits cover ALL WMAs or are their different permits for the individual areas? I know Eglin has their own but I have never hunted the WMAs before so Im literally treading in unknown territory.


Yes but some WMA's also require a quota permit. Some are free and some you pay for. Some also require a recreational permit and these usually cost money.

For instance... 
Escambia river WMA requires no quota permits at all for any season. All that is required is the WMA permit. If you have the WMA permit you can hunt Escambia any time during any season.

Blackwater WMA requires a free quota permit in order to be able to hunt the first two weeks and last two weeks (aproxiamtely) of general gun season. No quota permits are required during any other season except in "special" areas like the field trial area during ML season, the Hutton or Carr unit, etc... You can gun hunt the time between these first and last weeks with just the regular WMA permit.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Everything surrounding Duke field is bow only or off limits.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You can go to the tax collectors office and get a reg pamphlet or any wma. They will tell you the dates for the WMA which are not 100% in line with the rest of the region. Also it will tell you which days you can only hunt with the additional quota. I got a blackwater quota myself...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I did not say where I saw the big one, only the bachelor group. I don't have many secrets. I just do as much research and work to out-hunt, out-fish, out-work, or... out-luck whoever the competition is. If I know nothing about something, I'll ask, and if I know something, I'll tell. I appreciate all the info, and believe some others do as well. I will figure this public land hunting out, and then I will do what I can to "pay it forward." The help I've had that is.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks bigbulls. Im not planning on doing much hunting anywhere other than Blackwater and I briefly looked over the pamphlet last night to get an idea where I wanted to deer hunt but I may decide to tromp off for some squirrel or something elsewhere, maybe Yellow River or somewhere else close by.
I know nothing of the 'quota' stuff, thats some of the things I need check into. Mostly I got the permit for dove hunting this weekend but hate to think I spent all that money for one or 2 days of hunting. Guess I need check into that a little more and make sure I have everything I need BEFORE Saturday.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> tons of deer near duke and yeah, it's archery only. climbing trees are not exactly in over-abundance, but they're out there. i saw a bunch when i used to hunt (unit 9 i believe) but i was always outta bow range. there are no "military only" areas.


 Yes, there are 2 "Military Only" areas on base. One is East of the commissary and the other is by the horse stables. They are identified on the map and they are archery only (and they are both loaded with deer). I say "military only" because you have to have an ID to get on base. You could bring a guest though...

BTW, Eglin is also considered a WMA. If you have a Military ID (active or retired), you can get the sportsman gold for $20 at Jackson Guard and do not have purchase any additional stamps or permits (other than the state license).


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i stand corrected. that's on the actual base though, not the rez. i didn't even know you could hunt on the base itself. thanks for the info!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

HuntFishDrink said:


> Yes, there are 2 "Military Only" areas on base. One is East of the commissary and the other is by the horse stables. They are identified on the map and they are archery only (and they are both loaded with deer). I say "military only" because you have to have an ID to get on base. You could bring a guest though...
> 
> BTW, Eglin is also considered a WMA. If you have a Military ID (active or retired), you can get the sportsman gold for $20 at Jackson Guard and do not have purchase any additional stamps or permits (other than the state license).


 
Thanks for the info !! I do have a military ID so can get on base ...So is the hunting pressure a lot less since it's on Base ?? Now I gotta go buy a bow...Seems like my crossbow will only be getting used in Bama again..


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Thanks for the info !! I do have a military ID so can get on base ...So is the hunting pressure a lot less since it's on Base ?? Now I gotta go buy a bow...Seems like my crossbow will only be getting used in Bama again..


 Quite a bit less pressure...But still a few that hunt it. If you can get on base one day next week, maybe at lunch time, I would be happy to show you where the areas are...I only hunted them a few times last year so can't tell you a lot, but happy to share what I know.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You do not have to have a WMA permit to hunt Eglin. You only have to have your regular hunting lic and all the app stamps (archery, muzzle loader, deer, turkey ect. ect).


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

coachmo32 said:


> You do not have to have a WMA permit to hunt Eglin. You only have to have your regular hunting lic and all the app stamps (archery, muzzle loader, deer, turkey ect. ect).


And dont forget the permit from Jackson Guard. But no other WMA permit is required.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you ahve to get the $55 Eglin permit and 10 a day fee like on dove, for deer you need the $5 state deer fee, your license and a $55 permit from Jackson Guard...call to be sure.


----------

